# hasta la vista bodyfat!



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello all!  I am new to the boards and wanted to post a journal just to keep track of my progress.  Anyone can feel free to make comments or just drop by to say hello.

Here are the details:
I am 31 years old
5'10" 200lbs  ~13-15% bf as of 9/19/05

my goal is to keep the weight as close as i can to 200 and drop the bodyfat to 8-10%.  I am currently doing a hybrid max-ot routine, which winds up being really nothing more than a horizontal push/pull, vertical push/pull, lower split with max-ot principles.  I am currently doing the routine every other day, to allow for extra cardio and/or rest days.  It goes something like this:
1
bench press 2 sets 4-6
barbell rows 2 sets 4-6
db bench press 2 sets 4-6
low cable rows 2 sets 4-6
close grip bench press 1 set 4-6
db hammer curls 1 set 4-6

2
squats 2 sets 4-6
stiff leg deadlifts 2 sets 4-6
leg press calf raise 2 sets 6-8
incline crunches 2 sets 10
db side laterals 2 sets 4-6
shrugs 2 sets 4-6

3
weighted dips 2 sets 4-6
weighted pullups 2 sets 4-6
standing db military press 2 sets 4-6
neutral grip lat pulldowns 2 sets 4-6
tricep pushdowns 2 sets 4-6
db curls 2 sets 4-6

4
deadlifts 2 sets 4-6
hamstring curls 2 sets 4-6
seated calf raises 2 sets 6-8
db rear laterals 2 sets 4-6
incline crunches 2 sets 4-6

well there it is.  Workout is every other day, so I believe there to be plenty of rest.  We will see how it goes...I have completed 2 days already and will post them here and the rest going forward....Peace


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2005)

I like your program 

Good luck!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks man, we'll see if the results are as good as the program looks, lol


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2005)

here are a couple of entries from when I started this program last Friday.  I started on the Day "3" because that's just what I felt like doing at the time, lol.  But from now on I will be posting the routine every other day, as is what I want to do on this plan.  I will also post a sample diet from a training day, just so you guys can get an idea of what I am eating.  Like I said, the goal is in the title of this thread, to lose bodyfat, not lose much total weight and to keep my strength at least where it is now, hopefully increase it.

friday 9/16

dips  bodyweight + 100 x 6, 6

pullups  bodyweight + 25 x 5, 5

standing db military press 65 x 6,  70 x 6

lat pulldowns  200x 6, 6

tricep pushdowns 160 x 8, 8

db hammer curls 60 x 7, 5


Sunday 9/18

deadlifts 245 x 6, 6

hamstring curls 160 x 6, 6

seated calf raises 115 x 8, 125 x 8

db rear laterals 40 x 6, 6

incline crunches with 35lb plate over head  10, 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2005)

training day diet

m1: 1 cup smart start cereal with skim milk, 2 scoops whey protein in water, 1g vitamin C, multivitamin, flax oil pills

m2: turkey on whole wheat bread with 1 slice cheese

m3: 4oz ground turkey mixed with 1 cup brown rice

m4: myoplex shake in water

m5: turkey on whole wheat bread with 1 slice cheese

pre workout: 1 scoop whey protein in water, 1 scoop phosphagen(35g dextrose + 5 g creatine) in water

post workout 1: 2 scoops whey protein in water, 1 scoop phosphagen in water

post workout 2: teriyaki chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice

post workout 3: myoplex shake in water

post workout 4: teriyaki chicken breast, 3 cheddar and broccoli perogies

m6 (before bed): 1 cup 1% cottage cheese, cup skim milk, 1g vitamin c, multivitamin, ZMA.

Seems like a lot, but it is very small meals spread out every 2 hours or so, the total comes to around 3500 or so, not outrageous by any means, I am hoping the spreading out of the meals will help with lowering the bodyfat levels, we shall see.  so far so good, only it's a pain in the ass to prepare so many meals and bring them to work and all.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2005)

Soild numbers on the lifts  

What are you taking ZMA for ?   Better sleeping ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Soild numbers on the lifts
> 
> What are you taking ZMA for ?   Better sleeping ?



I used to take zinc during the day anyway, so I figured I would just try the ZMA instead.  Any added benefits I get from it will just be a bonus I guess.  I haven't found it to really help with my sleeping, the air conditioner in my bedroom really helps me get some sleep, on the nights where it's like 60 degrees outside and I try to sleep with the windows open and a fan, I sleep like crap, ZMA or not.

Do you think it's a waste?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Soild numbers on the lifts
> 
> What are you taking ZMA for ?   Better sleeping ?



I used to take zinc during the day anyway, so I figured I would just try the ZMA instead.  Any added benefits I get from it will just be a bonus I guess.  I haven't found it to really help with my sleeping, the air conditioner in my bedroom really helps me get some sleep, on the nights where it's like 60 degrees outside and I try to sleep with the windows open and a fan, I sleep like crap, ZMA or not.

Do you think it's a waste?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2005)

I didn't see a real difference w/ or without ZMA.   I had a few vivid dreams but that's about it.   I used it for about two months.    All I take now is a multi-vit in the AM and PM along with 3 Whey shakes a day.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2005)

gotcha--we'll see if it's in the budget to get more after my current bottle runs out.  If not, I can always just go back to regular zinc.  I am a big proponent of zinc and vitamin c though, I really feel it helps you stay "sick free".


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2005)

I definately pop Extra Zinc and V-C during the winter


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2005)

tuesday 9/20

bench press  275 x 5, 4

db bench press 115 x 6, 6

barbell rows 215 x 7
                  225 x 6

low cable rows 250 x 7, 7

db hammer curls 60 x 7, 5

tricep pushdowns 170 x 6, 7

wow! 12 sets and it was one of the most exhausting workouts I have ever done.  The bench presses were very tough, but the db presses were crazy....i think i have anxiety attacks just trying to get the dbs into place.  It's hard cause in a way you think you can't do it, but you manage I guess.  I will stick with the 115s for a while, maybe till I can get 10 reps in both sets.  The thought of doing 125 which is the next ones up is daunting.  I may order some plate mates or those magnetic things that stick on and add 1 1/4 or 2 1/2 pounds per db.  we'll see.

low cable rows were a personal best--felt very strong on those


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice job.   Are you aiming for 6 reps ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job.   Are you aiming for 6 reps ?



yep, good old max-ot style


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2005)

9/21

nothing doing today, had to work late today and I really don't like going to the gym past my normal time, so I said screw it, no cardio for the day.

I would really love to save the money to buy an elliptical machine for my house, but at $4000 I don't know if it will ever happen, but I can always hope right?  That way I can just run down to my basement and jump on the thing for 20 minutes whenever the hell I want...it won't be a project of having to get to the gym, and stuff....life would be so much easier, lol

by the way, does anyone know what a good gym quality treadmill would cost me?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2005)

Just run outside    It's not too cold out in NY yet


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Just run outside    It's not too cold out in NY yet



yeah its the opposite---almost still too HOT to run outside....it;s like still 85 degrees over here, doesn't fall start today or something??  Give me the 60s and 70s any day over this crap in September!


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 22, 2005)

Cool about the same stats but you are stronger then me right now (and older by a couple years) . I'm getting over injuries and shift changes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> yeah its the opposite---almost still too HOT to run outside....it;s like still 85 degrees over here, doesn't fall start today or something??  Give me the 60s and 70s any day over this crap in September!



Not for long     The high around here for the next few days is 72 and lows about 50    which means you get about the same weather.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 23, 2005)

thursday 9/22

Man, damn gym had a "power outage" when I arrived so it was closed all night.  Really pissed since it was supposed to be squat day.  Now my schedule will be all messed up, oh well.,  I guess we just learn to adjust, no biggie, can't complain about missing a workout, at least I don't have to evacuate my home because of a fricken hurricane   

so today, Friday, I will do my squat day and tomorrow I will continue as planned with upper vertical day.  It will be tough though, because I have yet to do 2 days in a row on this program and also, if I keep to the original days, Monday would be deadlift lower day, which would only mean 2 days of rest between squats and deads.  We'll see how it goes....


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 23, 2005)

9/23

back to training!  I think I have that disorder called body dysmorphia or whatever its called where you think you aren't big, but in reality you probably are....i think i see myself every day so I just don't see it, people tell me, maybe I need to just accept it.  But I look at other people in the gym and I just seem smaller than they are, even though I out lift them.  but whatever, ok to the workout

squats  245 x 6, 5
lowered the weight a bit to practice really sinking into the hole on these.  Got down the lowest I have ever gotten with this much weight so I am happy about that

stiff leg deads  205 x 6, 6
lowered the weight on these as well to try to get good form.  I put 45s on the bar so the range of motion would be lessened to try to focus on the hammies.  I think it wound up being a kind of conventional deadlift almost as I had a slight bend in my knees on the way up to try to take the back out of it...nevertheless, back was fried after these

seated calf raises 135 x 6, 6

weighted sit-ups  35lb plate behind head x 6  25lb plate behind head x 10
obviously my abs are pretty weak strength wise, so the 35lber was killer, but they felt much better with the 25 lb plate

db side laterals 40 x 6, 6
get my side shoulder work in here since it doesn't fit anywhere else...

good workout today, we'll see if tomorrow's is as good since it will be without a rest day due to the gym power outage from yesterday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

Maybe you need to lighten up the weights on the SLDL's a little more until you get your form down ??    I really try to keep my shoulders pulled back and push my butt back as I lower the weight.    I can really feel the stretch in my hammies before the bar reaches my knee


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2005)

i think the sldls i did yesterday were ok...my hammies are a little sore today so I know i got them at least a little bit--and they are more sore than my back so thats a good thing.  we'll see how it goes next time

as for today--grueling workout--i am debating over whether to drop direct arm work, or just drop isolation direct arm work.  For example--drop db curls and replace them with close grip chinups or something like that, cause today i was in no mood to do my db curls after everything else i did, and heavy ass db curls at the end of a long and hard workout might be too much.  I love doing them, but the workout is just so tiring.  Maybe just one set at the end just to finish things off--and maybe instead of doing pullups and lat pulldowns, i can do the pullups, and close grip chins instead.  We'll see

saturday 9/24

*dips   bodyweight + 105lbs x 6, 6

standing db military press 70lbs x 6, 75lbs x 6

pullups  bodyweight + 25lbs x 6, 6* -->barely...i just can't seem to progress on these...any pointers from anyone who is good at these????    

*upright rows  105lbs x 6, 6* -->these felt good for having not done them in like forever---tendonitis in my right forearm prohibited be from doing them but i said what the hell and tried it, so far so good   

*neutral grip pulldowns 210lbs x 6* --> just love these so I had to do a set   

*close grip bench press 225lbs x 6, 6*

*db curls 65lbs x 5, 4* --->like I said, just completely wiped at this point, had nothing left for these


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2005)

You're putting up big numbers in here.     I'd drop the curls and do chins.    As far as increasing your pullups..........You could try dropsets after your weighted sets to squeeze out 2 more.

That's a lot of weight on dips for 6 reps  !!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2005)

monday 9/26

ok my gym sucks---hot as balls in there today, and that is just not cool...the way i see it, the more you sweat during a workout without intending to, the worse off you are since you are probably sweating out a lot of shit that would help you later in the workout, so you fatigue quicker and risk injury easier--my opinion of course   

anyway, trudged on, and had a tiring but good workout---the heat of the gym and the intensity of my deadlifts nearly ended the day very early, but i marched on to finish.

*sumo deadlifts 265lbs x 6, 6

lying hamstring curls 170lbs x 6, 6

seated calf raise(freeweight)  135lbs x 8

45 degree leg press calf raise 400lbs x 8, 7

crunches with 25lb plate behind head x 12
with 35lb plate x 7

latpulldowns to chin (for rear delts) 120lbs x 10, 130lbs x 10*


still trying to get back up to my all time best for deads which was 275 x 5.  I fooled around with changing my workout like every week for a while so I really screwed myself up on all my lifts.  I am trying to stay on course this time and get my lifts back up to where they were and beyond, and so far, I think I found a good formula.  I already hit personal bests for barbell rows and today was a personal best for hamstring curls with the 170.

the deads felt good...I am really getting it down now, the initial push "through" the floor with your legs as you pull upwards.  I used to feel these a lot in my back, even with *seemingly* good form, but the past 2 times, no back discomfort at all, and a good 1 to 2 second hold at the top of the movement before lowering.

Question---is it best to lower under tension like other lifts, or is it best to explode up and then lower the weight *quickly* while maintaining form and reset at the bottom and do it again?  Basically if I got 6 reps do you treat it like 6 separate reps or 6 continuous reps like any other exercise?  I am thinking it is best to just put the damn weight down and reset as fast as possible since you don't wanna screw with losing form and hurting your back.  today I did that---put the weight down, took deep breath and exploded up again as fast as I could while maintaining form---I almost passed out after the set, lol.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> monday 9/26
> 
> ok my gym sucks---hot as balls in there today, and that is just not cool...the way i see it, the more you sweat during a workout without intending to, the worse off you are since you are probably sweating out a lot of shit that would help you later in the workout, so you fatigue quicker and risk injury easier--my opinion of course
> 
> ...



Most of the time I don't reset.   I'm in control of the weights when I lower it but NOT TOO SLOW!!    When I go HEAVY I normally reset.     You are almost at your goal


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 26, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> monday 9/26
> 
> ok my gym sucks---hot as balls in there today, and that is just not cool...the way i see it, the more you sweat during a workout without intending to, the worse off you are since you are probably sweating out a lot of shit that would help you later in the workout, so you fatigue quicker and risk injury easier--my opinion of course
> 
> ...



Good workout bro. Too bad our boy didn't do too well this week.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Good workout bro. Too bad our boy didn't do too well this week.



yeah really, what the hell was that?? The guy is first in the points running for a championship and they give him that piece of crap car? That is unexcusable by JGR....someone should be fired for A)building that garbage and b)choosing to use it at this race....and the sad thing was it was a brand new car...i certainly hope their other brand new cars aren't junk like this one was

at least we got talladega on sunday, he's bringing back the daytona car


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Most of the time I don't reset.   I'm in control of the weights when I lower it but NOT TOO SLOW!!    When I go HEAVY I normally reset.     You are almost at your goal



for me, every set I do is considered HEAVY, so on these you think I should reset each rep?

yeah I got a little ballsy and added 20 more pounds than I did last week for the deads...I was so tempted to just say screw it and throw 2 25s on there for 275, but I decided that a 20 pound jump was enough.  So yeah, next week I will go for 275 so I should be passing the bench within the next week  

Squats are coming a little slower though--decided to work hard on my form and make sure I am going below parallel from now on


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> for me, every set I do is considered HEAVY, so on these you think I should reset each rep?
> 
> yeah I got a little ballsy and added 20 more pounds than I did last week for the deads...I was so tempted to just say screw it and throw 2 25s on there for 275, but I decided that a 20 pound jump was enough.  So yeah, next week I will go for 275 so I should be passing the bench within the next week
> 
> Squats are coming a little slower though--decided to work hard on my form and make sure I am going below parallel from now on



I would reset after each rep.    Just make sure you don't lean forward when you start to get tired toward the end of your set.....You'll jack your back up if you don't have your butt down when you start the pull.     You'll be throwing about 300 + soon


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 27, 2005)

tuesday sept 27

ok I made the stupid mistake of being ambitious and working out today.  The numbers suffered a bit from last weeks workout...it is either one of 2 things, 1...not enough rest between workouts, or 2...worked out the day after deadlift day and played a hockey game last night , so I was exhausted today

whatever, it sucked today.  I need to schedule a rest day after deadlift day and squat day I believe since they are so demanding.  I think I may try a Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday split starting next week and adjust it as necessary.  This week got screwed cause I have a wedding on friday, so i played with the days and did upper horizontal day the day after deadlift lower day, probably not the best idea.  I was so shot from yesterday, I almost fell asleep at work today, lol.  So I won't worry about the lower numbers this week, I will give it one more week to see how it goes, then I will adjust if necessary

*close grip bench press(slightly inside shoulder width grip)  245lbs x 6, 6

flat db bench press  115lbs x 6, 5

barbell rows (underhand grip)  225lbs x 6, 6 (barely)

low cable rows with v bar  260lbs x 6, 4

hammer curls 60lbs x 7*

*completely shot by the time the curls came around so I only did one set

*trying to only do compound movements from now on, so I think hammer curls and hamstring curls will be my only iso movements

*db bench press went down a rep from last week, but like I said, could be I was just exhausted today.  Next week will be the test

*replaced regular flat bench with close grip bench to get the triceps better since the db bench will take care of chest.

*will take off tomorrow for much needed rest, do lower squat day on thursday, upper vertical on saturday, then start the new split next week.  I want to hit 115x 8, 8 on the db bench and then try the cough cough 125s.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> tuesday sept 27
> 
> ok I made the stupid mistake of being ambitious and working out today.  The numbers suffered a bit from last weeks workout...it is either one of 2 things, 1...not enough rest between workouts, or 2...worked out the day after deadlift day and played a hockey game last night , so I was exhausted today
> 
> ...



Working out after a demanding deadlift day or squat day can be hard.   The good thing is that you did not skip the workout.   The #'s looked good to me.

Good luck with the 125's  

Do you play on a hockey team ?    Do you play any other sports ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Working out after a demanding deadlift day or squat day can be hard.   The good thing is that you did not skip the workout.   The #'s looked good to me.
> 
> Good luck with the 125's
> 
> Do you play on a hockey team ?    Do you play any other sports ?



I play in a recreational hockey league.  It is an adult division, ages 17 and over.  The problem is, I, at age 31, might be the oldest guy in the league, lol, and most of the 20 year olds I play with and against are very fast little punks.  And it is a no-checking league, so that takes my main strength, HITTING, right out of the game, so I am basically worthless right now, compounded by the fact that last fall I was playing and tore my groin up pretty badly, so this is the first time I have skated since last year.  It didn't work out too well, I was very timid and conscious of my every move in order not to injure it again.  It was sore after the game and I am pondering not even playing anymore.

Sure it's fun, but who cares really?  I would rather be able to still deadlift and squat than to try to play and hurt the groin again and not be able to do ANYTHING.

I used to be good in my younger years.  Played a lot of club league hockey and college hockey, not in any division I or II schools or anything, but whatever league we were in, I forget, it was Hofstra university.  I played for a year and then lost interest, so I am trying to make a comback now, lol, but it don't look good

I really don't play anything else unless you count bowling??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I play in a recreational hockey league.  It is an adult division, ages 17 and over.  The problem is, I, at age 31, might be the oldest guy in the league, lol, and most of the 20 year olds I play with and against are very fast little punks.  And it is a no-checking league, so that takes my main strength, HITTING, right out of the game, so I am basically worthless right now, compounded by the fact that last fall I was playing and tore my groin up pretty badly, so this is the first time I have skated since last year.  It didn't work out too well, I was very timid and conscious of my every move in order not to injure it again.  It was sore after the game and I am pondering not even playing anymore.
> 
> Sure it's fun, but who cares really?  I would rather be able to still deadlift and squat than to try to play and hurt the groin again and not be able to do ANYTHING.
> 
> ...




Hockey is fun to play.  I play a couple times a year (on the frozen lakes by my house).    Skating is definitely hard on your groin.

I'm sure you can comeback if you really want to       Recovery is easier to do when you are younger  though  ........  

.....I really only wanted to play one more year of football but I'm missing half of this year already.    I plan on making a comeback in January.    I enjoy the contact and comrodery of the game.

NO - sorry - I don't count bowling as a sport.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> .
> 
> NO - sorry - I don't count bowling as a sport.



I said I play it, I never said it was a sport...


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2005)

thursday 9/29

*squats
warmups
255 x 6
255 x 6

stiff leg deadlifts
warmups
210 x 6
210 x 6

seated calf raises (freeweight)
warmup
135 x 8
135 x 8

decline crunches
10lb plate behind head x 12
25lb plate behind head x 5, (DS) bodyweight x 10

db side laterals
warmups
40 x 7
40 x 7*

another grueling workout, gym was VERY hot today, was sweating my ass off big time, especially after the squats. My squats are very SSSLLLOOOWWW---once I drop into the hole it takes a good couple seconds to get the weight up, luckily so far so good, no sticking at the bottom...I can feel my calfs getting stronger, since the 135 felt lighter today, they are not necessarily getting any bigger, but they are getting stronger, lol.

thinking about adding in 2 sets of narrow stance leg presses just for another quad exercise.  As it is now, all I really do it squats, and if you count deadlifts as a leg exercise, that's 2.  Every other bodypart has more than one, so I would think legs should be the most important to have more, so, perhaps next week I will add the leg presses after the stiff leg deadlifts.  It might be good to do a sitting exercise after the SLDLs since they fry my lower back pretty well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2005)

Looking good!  

Decline crunches are definitely more challenging when you move the weight BEHIND your head rather than in front.    I never would have thought it would be that different - but it is!!

As far as your legs go - you could also add in LUNGES.     I would alternate Standing Calf raises with Seated.     I've learned (through PT) that your calf muscles get hit differently when your knee is bent.    Your gastrocnemius (the bigger muscle) gets much more when your knee is locked.   When your knee is bent (during seated) your Soleus gets hit much harder.  

Hope that help


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looking good!
> 
> Decline crunches are definitely more challenging when you move the weight BEHIND your head rather than in front.    I never would have thought it would be that different - but it is!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the calf info    cool stuff.  in fact I do try to do 2 different movements, I started the other day doing the leg press calf raises which basically involves keeping a straight leg and believe me, those kill my calfs--they are sore for at least 3 days after doing them.  the seated ones are cool too, but I don't get nearly as sore from them, interestingly enough.

I hate doing lunges, lol---for some reason, ever since my groin injury from last year, the couple of times I have tried them they have really hurt that area, so I shy away from them.  For my leg workouts to be successful, I need to hit them hard and simple, so as to not aggrivate the injury.  The squats don't hurt it, I know the leg press doesn't, and I can handle the slight inner thigh soreness from the sumo deadlifts, but the lunges may be opening a can of worms better left unopened  

and yes, the decline crunches were a killer---i did my set with the 10lbs so easily I just moved up to the next plate, but that was a surprise--the 25 was ridiculously tough, i was at the point if i tried to do any more reps, I may have injured something, I was really straining on those...but on the flip side, when i dropped the plate and went to bodyweight, I felt like I was being launched out of a cannon, I was going up so quickly, it felt realy good


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 1, 2005)

10/1/05

well forgot my dip belt at home, so the workout completely changed.  I have been toying with going back to a m-f max-ot workout, i dunno..one day i like the upper vertical/horizontal/lower workout, the next I don't.  I may wanna just annihilate each bodypart on its own day and get it over with instead of spreading it out....we;ll see

so today turned into a shoulders/biceps workout:

*standing db shoulder press 75 x 6, 6, 4

upright rows 115 x 6, 6

lat pulldowns to chin (rear delts) 140 x 9, 9

cable curls 150 x 8
               160 x 8

db hammer curls 65 x 4, 5 * ??

dont like the cable curls--feels to wussy to me.  gonna try ezbar curls next time, I have a bad wrist and straight bar curls just hurt too much.  

Gonna try the db press seated next time.  the standing is great, but i feel i am using too many stabilizers like my back and traps to get the weight up.  they can handle it so far, but i want to focus on the delts on this movement.

if i change the split, i will just go about it one day at a time and create the workout just as it evolves kind of....


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 3, 2005)

10/3/05

*pullups 
warmups
bodyweight + 25 x 6
bodyweight + 25 x 6

lat pulldowns
220 x 5

barbell rows (underhand grip)
warmups
225 x 6
225 x 6

low cable v-bar rows
260 x 6
260 x 5

sumo deadlifts
warmups
275 x 4
275 x 5*

*first dedicated back day in a while

*deadlifts last is a fricken killer, almost passed out, but gathered every bit of strength I had for the last set and squeaked out the 5th rep.  Overall, felt very good though---no lower back pain, tiny bit of fatigue, so I know I am not rounding my back, using all leg drive and upper back   

*might ditch pullups for lat pulldowns exclusively--I am stuck at the same weight for about a month now, maybe it's time for a change.

*some of my focus is switching from purely strength to more of a mix right now--definitely am more concerned with how I am looking now than I have recently, hoping to get a little more cut and defined.  But I am sticking with max-ot principles to accomplish this...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice going on the Sumos    It looks like competition is a good motivator


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice going on the Sumos    It looks like competition is a good motivator




you know it


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2005)

10/4/05

seated calf raise (freeweight)
warmups
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 6

leg press calf raise
400 x 8
400 x 8
400 x 8

crunches
warmups
+25 x 12
+25 x 10
+25 x 8

leg raises
bw x 12
bw x 10

nice easy workout after a very demanding back day yesterday, so it was nice


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2005)

10/5/05

*bench press (ring finger on rings)
135 x 10
135 x 10
225 x 4
275 x 5
275 x 4

incline bench press (pinkies on rings)
225 x 6
225 x 5

dips
bw+105 x 6
bw+110 x 6

close grip bench press(about 10" between hands)
245 x 6
245 x 5*

very efficient workout, finished in about 30 minutes, I was flying!  Wasn't terribly tired either for some reason     usually doing all that would tire me out, but I was going strong.  It's been a while since I've done flat bench and incline bench so the numbers weren't as good as I would have hoped, but I can't complain about putting up 275 for 5 after such a long layoff from them.  I really need to work on inclines, they just don't go up, lol.  I have a hard time with these and pullups--they are my 2 achilles heel exercises.

the close grip presses were awesome!  245 at the END of the workout ain't too shabby!  I love this exercise, I feel like I am in such a groove when I do these, it's like everything feels right and the weight just goes up so nicely


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2005)

training day diet just for anyone who cares or for anyone who wants ideas for a "clean bulking" diet, my take on it anyway   

7:15  1 cup smart start cereal w/skim milk, 2 scoops ON whey, multivitamin, 1000mg vitamin c, 3 flax seed caps, tribulus     500 cal, 65g protein

9:30 promax bar     290, 20

11:30  turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread, 1 slice american cheese, myoplex shake     630, 75

2:00 1 large can of chicken w/barbeque sauce, 1 serving wheat crackers     450, 65

pre workout  1 scoop phosphagen, 1 scoop nectar whey     230, 23

post workout 1 scoop phosphagen, 2 scoops nectar whey     320, 46

6-6:30  2 teriyaki chicken breasts, 2 cups brown rice     640, 50

9:30 1 turkey burger, carrots, or broccoli, small granola bar     260, 30

about 3300-3400 calories...I'll have to see how things go..if I start gaining too much BF along with any muscle weight, I will adjust the calories.  Right now I have a 35" waist.  If it creeps up to 36" then I know things need to change, I should be able to keep it at around 35, we'll see.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> 10/5/05
> 
> *bench press (ring finger on rings)
> 135 x 10
> ...



Nice lifts      especially your dips!!    I think you had some extra motivation today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2005)

The diet looks good too    Do you ever eat fruit ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> The diet looks good too    Do you ever eat fruit ?



i should, shouldn't I???


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 6, 2005)

10/6/05

*Squats

135 x 10

135 x 10

225 x 3

260 x 6

260 x 6



narrow stance leg press

450 x 7

475 x 6



lying leg curls

80 x 10

80 x 10

150 x 3

170 x 6

170 x 5.5



seated leg curls

100 x 6*



I have been flying through my workouts the past couple of days, this one was done in roughly 22 minutes.  I almost feel like I cheated myself, lol, but I got in everything I wanted to. 

took out sldl's to give my lower back a break, it took a pounding from the deadlifts and bent rows on monday, and I felt it after the squats a bit as well, so I figured sldl would be overkill...can't mess with the lower back


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 6, 2005)

The beatings will continue until morale improves


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> The beatings will continue until morale improves


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2005)

10/7/05

rounding out the week with a *relatively* easier day, shoulders and biceps. I think I like the way my workload was spread out this week..For once I am happy  . I had a really taxing day on monday, a simple day on tuesday, a moderately taxing day on wednesday, very taxing day on thursday and a less intense day today. Now I look forward to 2 days off , even though it is supposed to be real shitty here in NY this weekend. Great, stuck in the house all day, the gym would have been a nice way to kill an hour or so, I guess there is always cardio  

*db shoulder press
30 x 10
30 x 10
60 x 4
80 x 6
80 x 6

db side laterals
25 x 8
30 x 6 DS 20 x 6
30 x 6 DS 20 x 6

reverse pec dec
60 x 10
110 x 6
110 x 6 DS 60 x 6

ez bar curls
65 x 10
65 x 8
115 x 6
115 x 5

db preacher hammer curls
30 x 8
50 x 6
50 x 6 DS 30 x 6*

shoulder presses were great, felt very strong and in control on each of the reps, probably the most satisfying shoulder presses I have ever done.

I hate side laterals big time. Do upright rows work the side delts as good/better than side laterals? Cause I really hate these...there is nothing more I can say other than, I hate these. 

db preacher hammer curls are my favorite bicep exercise. I haven't dont them in a while due to some nagging pain on the side of my elbow, but since I started with the regular hammer curls again, I figured I would try these. I love em, they really nail the outside of your bicep, something that a regular curl can't do.

I wasn't really too motivated since I discovered a nail in my tire when I got the the gym so all I kept thinking is when I left the gym of the flat tire I would have, so it affected my workout. I just wanted to get out and get the car home! Luckily it stayed inflated till I got home, now I gotta take the tire off and yes it is raining and will be all weekend...sucks....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice preachers S20!!

Too bad about your tire


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 8, 2005)

10/8/05

Quick workout today to try out some new ideas. I think it went well, sweated my ass off for such an impromptu quickie workout. tried a reverse pyramid today just to get some more volume in. I like max-ot, but I needed a change, and this was my change for today.

*db shoulder press
35 x 10
35 x 10
65 x 4
85 x 6
75 x 8
65 x 7
55 x 8

upright rows
45 x 10
45 x 10
95 x 4
120 x 6--->PR
110 x 8
100 x 10
90 x 10

db hammer preacher curls
30 x 8
55 x 5--->PR
45 x 10
35 x 10
25 x 10*

yeah fooling around today alright, and I go out and hit 2 personal bests, go figure.
it was a fun workout--the first set was a max-ot type 4-6 rep set, then the subsequent sets I just tried for as many reps as possible up to 10. 


i think this method is definitely going to help me with my pullup problems, hopefully I can get them increased by trying this with them.

deadlifts and squats should be fun like this

hammer preachers are the f"n best bicep exercise ever, you heard it here folks!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2005)

That looks like a tough wo     Doing Deads and Squats with that format could be deadly


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2005)

10/10/05

Back day today and the decision to drop deadlifts (at least on a weekly basis, we'll see what happens next week) because I think my lower back just needs a break. I could feel it on my barbell rows acting up, so I decided not to chance it, and put the extra energy into the rest of my upper back workout. Will probably add in SLDL on leg day to replace the deads, hopefully if I stress out my lower back all on one day, the week in between will allow for greater recovery.

Anyway, reverse pyramid working great again--big ass pump in my biceps today, now I know why some people don't do direct arm work.

*Pullups
lat pulldown warmup 100 x 10
lat pulldown warmup 100 x 10
BW warmup x 4
BW+30 x 6
BW +20 x 7
BW +10 x 8
BW x 7

Barbell Rows (underhand grip)
135 warmup x 10
135 warmup x 10
205 warmup x 4
230 x 5 --->PR
215 x 8
200 x 9
185 x 10

Low Cable V-Bar Rows
260 x 5 1/2
230 x 7
200 x 9
170 x 10*
Struggled on the v bar rows, can't get the 260 down properly, will try one more week, then it might be time to drop the exercise in favor of something else, we'll see

Was going to do DB shrugs to finish off, but I was exhausted, my gym was hot as balls and I have a hockey game tonight, so I wanted to just go home and relax for a bit before the game

and oh yeah--
_*LETS GO YANKEES TONIGHT!!!*_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice job S20!  You added some weight to your pullups  

What's going on here ???.....You are working out BEFORE a game


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job S20!  You added some weight to your pullups
> 
> What's going on here ???.....You are working out BEFORE a game



yeah I know probably not the best thing, but I had a good 4 hours to relax between working out and playing.  

It's ok though, since we had a nice win tonight, and I put up a goal + an assist, plus got involved in a "brawl" and spent half the second period in the penalty box...all in all a typical night's work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds like a great game to me      Scoring and fighting


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 11, 2005)

10/11/05

ok, another day into my evolving reverse pyramid training and I am learning a little bit more by the day. I did my chest/tri day today and I didn't finish my workout...I couldn't, I was too fried at the end to do it. By the time I got to my close grip benches, I had nothing left and I am embarrassed to even list them here, but what the hell. I know now that 4 sets on this day won't fly. While it may work for a day like back day, it was definitely too much for this day.

But it's a learning experience right? and we learn something new every day don't we?

The one positive was my first set, the max-ot strength set, on pretty much all my exercises either went up in weight or reps, so that was cool at least

bench press
135 warmup x 10
135 warmup x 8
225 warmup x 4
275 x 6
250 x 7
225 x 7
205 x 7

incline bench press
230 x 6
215 x 6
200 x 6
185 x 7

dips
BW+115 x 5
BW+90 x 6
BW+45 x 9

close grip bench press
250 x 3
225 x 4

Like I mentioned, completely dead by the dips and exhausted by the close grips. They weren't going up for nothing, now I know for next time to try only 3 sets for the benching and see if that gives me a little more in the tank for the rest of the workout.

Big time pump today though, my triceps feel like they are going to bust through my skin, lol...haven't felt that in a while.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2005)

C'mon .......you're dead when you do dips and you still get bw +115 x 5.....Quit bragging     The workout looks solid!!        How are the tris today ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> C'mon .......you're dead when you do dips and you still get bw +115 x 5.....Quit bragging     The workout looks solid!!        How are the tris today ?




ha! bragging, lol.  Now this would be bragging-- "If my tris weren't that dead by the time I got to dips I would have done BW+125   "
that is bragging....  

anyway back to reality, my tris aren't too sore at all believe it or not, but what is sore are my elbows.  I have had ongoing bouts with tendinitis in both elbows for about the past 3 years.  Lately I had been going good with not bothering them, but it just seems whenever I do something new, it just messes them up.  Fortunately, the good thing is the pain goes away typically in 2-3 days.  Now of course this may change as I get older   , but for now, I know that this usually happens.  When it starts bothering me for 3,4, or 5 days, then I know I am going downhill....

Perhaps it was the added volume that did it, even though the weights were submaximal after the first set.  I was doing 2 sets per exercise then done...yesterday I jumped to 4 and 4 for my presses and 3 for the dips cause I was too fried to do anymore.

but I think from now on, it looks like 3 sets in the reverse pyramid fashion will be the way to go.  Even if I can do more for a particular muscle, I will stop and at least have some energy left in the tank for later workouts


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2005)

I like doing 2 sets to the max...then switch exercises.   I'm doing three set right now because my partner likes to set it up that way.   He's stronger on pushing and leg exercises but I push him on back exercises.    It's good motivation for both of us.

Getting older sucks ....... but you learn to work through it  

Keep hitting it hard!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2005)

10/13/05

*squats*
*135 warmup x 10*
*135 warmup x 8*
*225 warmup x 4*
_*265 x 6*_
*245 x 8*
*225 x 8*

*narrow stance leg press*
*5 plates per side x 7*
*4 plates per side x 10*

*SLDL*
*215 x 6*
*195 x 6*
*175 x 5*

*lying leg curls*
*170 x 5*
*140 x 6*
*110 x 8*

the stiff legs killed me, haven't done them in a while, lower back was destroyed by the end of these, which affected my leg curls for some reason.  They were pretty weak this week.  Very low numbers for the SLDLs, hopefully they will improve next time.

Quads were destroyed by the squats, I tried to do 6 plates a side on the leg press, but it was too much, and I was too lazy to put smaller plates on the sled as well, so I just went with 5 plates which was kinda easy.  Next time I will add some more plates and be more accurate with the pounds...

Very excited, I bought an elliptical machine for my home today, can't wait to do cardio sessions on it at home


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

Keep your shouldes pulled back on the SLDL's to save your lower back  (I'm sure you know that - but sometimes it's helps to hear it again )  

Where's the calf work ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Keep your shouldes pulled back on the SLDL's to save your lower back (I'm sure you know that - but sometimes it's helps to hear it again )
> 
> Where's the calf work ?


I didn't forget about the calves, don't worry.  It was just too much for me to put it in yesterday, so I am still figuring out where to put them.  I am trying to switch to a 4 day split for now, so I can take a day off during the week plus the weekends.  I really don't have much of a choice, I may put them on mondays with back if I can handle it.

maybe something like this:
mon-back/calves
tues-chest/tri
wed-home cardio + abs
thurs-quads/hams
fri-shoulders/back
sat, sun-home cardio + optional abs

To effectively have enough energy for the calves on mondays, I may need to drop the seated low cable rows.  I hate to do it, I really like that movement, but oh well.   

Do you think pullups, barbell rows and deads are enough for back?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2005)

my real problem with the SLDLs is just learning to bend at the hips properly while holding a heavy barbell.  If I practice the movement without a bar, I can get it down pretty good.  But when the bar gets heavy, I really have to concentrate on that bend and that's when it all goes to crap.  I guess it also doesn't help that I don't have that much flexibility in my hams, I mean, I can't touch my toes yet from standing up--I was that guy in high school on the physical fitness tests that got like -7 inches on the sit and reach!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2005)

Since it is Friday and I don't feel like working today, I tooled around and came up with another split I can try.  I think it is inevitable with what I want to do that I will need 5 workout days to do it, unless I want to really kill myself on the other days, and I don't want to do that, I am too old for this crap...If I was 21 maybe, but 31, well, you feel it after a while  

I broke it down even further, so it is more evenly distributed:
mon-back (pullups, rows, deadlifts)
tues-chest (bench press, incline bench, dips)
wed-bis/calves/abs (barbell curls, hammer preacher curls, seated calf raise, standing calf raise, decline crunches, leg raises)
thurs-legs (squats, SLDL, leg curls)
fri-shoulders/tris (db shoulder press, upright rows, side laterals, rear laterals, close grip bench press, cable pushdowns)

I guess I will start this next week, gotta finish out this week's workout first


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> my real problem with the SLDLs is just learning to bend at the hips properly while holding a heavy barbell.  If I practice the movement without a bar, I can get it down pretty good.  But when the bar gets heavy, I really have to concentrate on that bend and that's when it all goes to crap.  I guess it also doesn't help that I don't have that much flexibility in my hams, I mean, I can't touch my toes yet from standing up--I was that guy in high school on the physical fitness tests that got like -7 inches on the sit and reach!!



    Mr. Flexibility 


You could try to push your butt back with you lower the bar.....You'll really feel it in your hams (if you do it right)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Since it is Friday and I don't feel like working today, I tooled around and came up with another split I can try.  I think it is inevitable with what I want to do that I will need 5 workout days to do it, unless I want to really kill myself on the other days, and I don't want to do that, I am too old for this crap...If I was 21 maybe, but 31, well, you feel it after a while
> 
> I broke it down even further, so it is more evenly distributed:
> mon-back (pullups, rows, deadlifts)
> ...



Looks pretty good (if you don't want to workout on the weekend)    I prefer a day off during the week but you have to do what works for you


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good (if you don't want to workout on the weekend)  I prefer a day off during the week but you have to do what works for you


Me too, but what I prefer and what I actually do are 2 different things 

I plan to do my cardio on the weekends, probably 20 minutes or so a day.  Do you do anything on the weekends or do you take a day off during the week plus the weekends off?
I have a harder time lifting on the weekends believe it or not.  I think the sleeping later thing throws me off for the rest of the day.  At least during the week when I work I am up at 7:00AM and going the rest of the day, so when lifting time comes, I already have a good 4 meals in me and I'm good to go.  Of course there are those days where I just want to come home from work and crash on the couch all night and those are the days it is very hard to get to the gym


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

I lift on Mon, Wed, Friday and (either Sat or Sunday) depending on my schedule.

I have a class on Tuesday nights.     I hope to be playing bball soon so I'll probably play ball on Thursdays.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2005)

See, I would love to keep a 4 day split, but I just don't seem to have the room to do it.  Sure I could pair chest and tris, but then my tricep exercises like close grip presses suffer since I am fried by then.  And I could put biceps with back, but between the pullups and rows, my bis are already cooked, throw deadlifts on top of that, and I don't see myself having the energy to do any meaningful biceps exercises.
That would be ideal, but I have to be stubborn and do my arms when they are fresh, so it throws everything off big time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

I hear ya.........I guess you'll be doing 5 days a week then      LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2005)

eh, whatever happens happens, we'll see, no point in worrying about it right?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2005)

10/14/05

db shoulder press 
85 x 7
75 x 8
65 x 9

upright rows
120 x 8
110 x 9
100 x 10

side laterals
30 x 10
35 x 8

rear laterals
35 x 9

bb curls
115 x 6
105 x 6

db hammer preacher curls
55 x 6
45 x 9
35 x 13

wierd workout--i hurt something in my left elbow right after the db presses and it kind of sapped the life out of the rest of the workout.  I had no motivation to push hard after that.  I got a semi burst of motivation on the hammer preacher curls, I love those  

I was toying with the idea of altering the rep scheme again, we'll see.  Anyway, I just want to use this as a place to just write my thoughts out so I can see them, it doesn't mean Iwill do it, who knows.  And if anyone likes any of my ideas, hey that's great too, feel free to try


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

Man - 85 is heavy for shoulder presses!  

Solid workout S20


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Man - 85 is heavy for shoulder presses!
> 
> Solid workout S20


thanks man 
yeah getting them up is a major pain in the ass


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2005)

10/15, 10/16


20 minutes on the elliptical
bunch of decline situps with bw

it was nice to do some cardio again.  

It was strange, this morning, 10/17, I woke up and have been starving all day...I am trying to tell myself it has nothing to do with the 2 cardio sessions I did, now I am thinking I revved my metabolism up cause I did 2 cardio session, whoopie, but it does seem strange.  I am eating the same stuff as last week, but twice as hungry today, maybe it's just one of those days  

Gonna try something new this week just because I feel like it and what the hell, lol.  I am going to do a 4 day split, but for all the exercises other than the Big 3 I am going to pick 3 weights and do as many reps as I can at each weight, and strive to increase reps from workout to workout.  However, for the big 3, I will do 2 sets of each in the 4-6 rep range and try to go heavier and heavier on those each week.

for instance, today will be chest and tris.  I might try something like this:
bench press--2 sets 4-6 reps
incline bench press--3 sets, 225, 205, 185 as many reps as I can at each weight
dips--3 sets, BW+90, BW+45, BW as many reps at each weight
close grip bench press 3 sets, 245, 225, 205 as many reps at each weight

I just don't feel like trying to add more weight anymore, I think my body needs a break, plus I want to try to develop my work in different rep ranges....the way I see this happening is that I will be all over the place as far as rep ranges go, so it's gotta be a good thing  
And I will be keeping a strength component by increasing weight on the Big 3, so it seems cool for now.  We'll see how it goes later


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2005)

10/17/05

chest/tri

bench press
135 warmup x 10
135 warmup x 10
225 warmup x 4
285 x 4
285 x 3

incline bench press
225 x 7
205 x 8
185 x 9

dips
BW+90 x 9
BW+45 x 11
BW x 16

close grip bench press
225 x 4
205 x 6
185 x 8

gotta pay close attention to my progress on this plan.  I guess if my big 3 numbers keep going up that is the important thing, but I also don't want to lose too many reps on the other exercises.  My arms were so tired by the end it was disgusting, and I don't know why I even kept going, lol...the close grips were pitiful.  I guess thats to be expected by doing them so deep in the workout, but I know when I do them first I hit 265 or so, so it's hard to adjust mentally.

But I was happy with the workout, my bench press numbers went up, I got ambitious and did a 10 pound jump from last week, probably should have done 5, but oh well .  The rest of the workout was good....very tiring, not too taxing, the lighter weights allowed me to really concentrate on form....the dips with 45 and BW were especially nice, felt really smooth


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks like a good plan to change the rep range.   You numbers look decent to me    You're damn strong on the dips !


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like a good plan to change the rep range. You numbers look decent to me  You're damn strong on the dips !


thanks man!  although it appears my goal of dipping BW+3 plates for reps is gonna have to wait for a while


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 18, 2005)

10/18/05

back

sumo deadlifts
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
these felt pretty easy, especially the last set, for some reason I just felt like I was standing up with the weight so easily, I don't even know how my form was, I just basically stood up with the weight very easily, and held the lockout for a good 5 seconds.

pullups
BW+30 x 6
BW+10 x 8
BW x 8
I really suck at pullups...question...would it be really bad if I gave up on these and went to pulldowns???

bb rows (overhand grip)
225 x 6
205 x 7
185 x 9
decided to try the overhand grip, I normally do underhand grip. They were a lot harder until the 185 set, that was really easy

low cable v-bar rows
230 x 6
200 x 9
170 x 11


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

> would it be really bad if I gave up on these and went to pulldowns???



Switch to pulldowns for two weeks then switch back to see how you feel doing pullups.

bw +30 x 6 is pretty good for pullups.    I don't see the problem


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Switch to pulldowns for two weeks then switch back to see how you feel doing pullups.
> 
> bw +30 x 6 is pretty good for pullups. I don't see the problem


Ok, well the problem is that I don't know how much of my actual back I am hitting when doing them.  It kind of feels like a lot of the pull is coming from my arms, as evidenced by the sore elbows afterwards  .  I know when I do the pulldowns with the neutral grip handle bar, I "feel" as though I can focus more on the back.

But then I hear the pullups are the better overall exercise, blah blah blah, and of course I want to do the "harder, more productive" exercise, I'm not looking for the easy way out, it's just I wonder if it is the same type of comparison as say squats vs smith machine squats.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Ok, well the problem is that I don't know how much of my actual back I am hitting when doing them.  It kind of feels like a lot of the pull is coming from my arms, as evidenced by the sore elbows afterwards  .  I know when I do the pulldowns with the neutral grip handle bar, I "feel" as though I can focus more on the back.
> 
> But then I hear the pullups are the better overall exercise, blah blah blah, and of course I want to do the "harder, more productive" exercise, I'm not looking for the easy way out, it's just I wonder if it is the same type of comparison as say squats vs smith machine squats.



You could try a wide grip pullup (if you are not already) and pull through your elbows.    Try to focus on pulling your elbows down rather than pulling your body up, once you are at the top - squeeze your lats for one second- this should really fry your back     Your reps will go down but you'll really feel it.   Try them without weight first


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You could try a wide grip pullup (if you are not already) and pull through your elbows. Try to focus on pulling your elbows down rather than pulling your body up, once you are at the top - squeeze your lats for one second- this should really fry your back  Your reps will go down but you'll really feel it. Try them without weight first


Actually, the wider I go with the grip, the more it bothers my elbows for some reason  

Right now I do them with a slightly wider than shoulder width grip, I find that this is my best pulling "line" for them.  I was always taught that going wide doesn't necessarily improve the focus of the exercise, and you should use a grip and width that maximizes your mechanical advantages? What the hell did I just say?  

I dunno, I feel like it's good to get stronger on pullups, but I don't think the way I do them is doing anything for my lats...sure I am getting up there, but I think my arms are taking the brunt of it  

BTW--I think I remember when you bought your new TV, did you mention you were going to get the expensive Monster cables to hook your TV to the receiver?  I'm curious if you did, and what the results are, like a better picture or what?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

> did you mention you were going to get the expensive Monster cables to hook your TV to the receiver? I'm curious if you did, and what the results are, like a better picture or what?



I'm still waiting for my new receiver to come in before I order the cables.   There was a problem with ordering it so it won't be here for another two weeks.    I did watch the ND v. USC game on HD with the component cables.....The picture was AWESOME!!    I can't imagine it being more clear.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for my new receiver to come in before I order the cables. There was a problem with ordering it so it won't be here for another two weeks. I did watch the ND v. USC game on HD with the component cables.....The picture was AWESOME!! I can't imagine it being more clear.


Are we talking about the same thing?? lol

The cables I was talking about are these $100 component cables from Monster.  My TV is wierd, since I got it early last year, it doesn't have the, what's it called., HDMI interface (the one that looks like a usb port).  That one is supposed to be the best.  Mine has component and a regular DMI I believe (the big connector that looks like a huge computer monitor cable)

I was wondering if you were going to get the monster component cables, but by the sounds of it, you might be getting the HDMI or something like that...does that sound about right? 

cause yeah, the picture looks great with the regular component cables, I can only imagine how this company can charge $100 for a set of component cables, can it improve on the picture THAT much?  I can see the HDMI or DMI improving picture, but I am still so skeptical about expensive component cables....oh well, I will keep researching!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

I was planning on getting HDMI.    Right now I'm using the component cables provided by comcast along with my HD cable box.    I'll let you know if there is a difference


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2005)

10/20

shoulders/bi

db shoulder press
35 x 8
35 x 8
65 x 4
85 x 7
75 x 8
65 x 10

upright rows
120 x 8
110 x 10
100 x 10

db side laterals
40 x 6
30 x 10
20 x 15

db rear laterals
40 x 7
30 x 10
20 x 17

db hammer curls on preacher bench
55 x 7
45 x 11
35 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks like you smashed your shoulders !    Only three sets for bis ??   How come ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like you smashed your shoulders ! Only three sets for bis ?? How come ?


I am trying an experiment.  On my chest/tri day I do 4 exercises all compound and only one (close grip bench) which would be considered a tricep exercise.  My tris are fried after all the pressing and the dips, so I feel it's sufficient for them, I can't see what doing a couple of sets of pushdowns are gonna do for me since I am not entering any bodybuilding contests in the near future.  Plus I have bad elbows, so overhead tricep extension exercises are definitely out.  bottom line, I am not displeased with my tris

So.....using the same logic for bis.  I do my back on tuesday.  My arms are completely fried after the back workout, in fact, I might have gotten the largest bicep pump of my lift on tuesday's back workout.  So any bicep exercise on that day is out cause I couldn't physically do them, lol.  So I figure I am hitting the bis pretty good with that workout so I don't need much.  I throw in the hammer preachers on the shoulder day since I feel hammer curls are a non-standard bicep exercise, meaning it hits it from an entirely different perspective, so it is worth it to do, plus it hits the forearms as well.  I think everything I do on back day can take the place of a regular curl, but not a hammer curl, so that's why I add the hammers, or else I might have considered removing all the bicep work and just using back day.

Truth be told though, if I could do skull crushers, I probably would  .

Damn was that a long enough response????


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2005)

interesting comment yesterday from a buddy of mine at the gym who I haven't seen in a few weeks.  He told me I look not as thick as I was but more defined than the last time he saw me.  I guess that's a pretty good thing, considering the last time I weighed myself I was still hovering in the 197-200 range, so if I look more defined than I must have lost some bodyfat while maintaining muscle   

The official weigh in will be on Sunday morning, so we'll see what I am then....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> I am trying an experiment.  On my chest/tri day I do 4 exercises all compound and only one (close grip bench) which would be considered a tricep exercise.  My tris are fried after all the pressing and the dips, so I feel it's sufficient for them, I can't see what doing a couple of sets of pushdowns are gonna do for me since I am not entering any bodybuilding contests in the near future.  Plus I have bad elbows, so overhead tricep extension exercises are definitely out.  bottom line, I am not displeased with my tris
> 
> So.....using the same logic for bis.  I do my back on tuesday.  My arms are completely fried after the back workout, in fact, I might have gotten the largest bicep pump of my lift on tuesday's back workout.  So any bicep exercise on that day is out cause I couldn't physically do them, lol.  So I figure I am hitting the bis pretty good with that workout so I don't need much.  I throw in the hammer preachers on the shoulder day since I feel hammer curls are a non-standard bicep exercise, meaning it hits it from an entirely different perspective, so it is worth it to do, plus it hits the forearms as well.  I think everything I do on back day can take the place of a regular curl, but not a hammer curl, so that's why I add the hammers, or else I might have considered removing all the bicep work and just using back day.
> 
> ...



....it WAS long    but it's makes sense


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2005)

10/21

legs

squats
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

leg press
500 x 6
405 x 10
315 x 12

SLDL
215 x 8
200 x 8
185 x 10

seated calf raise (free weight)
135 x 10
125 x 11
115 x 13
90 x 15
All I can say is.....OUCH!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

Seated calf raises    ... gotta love 'em...
Nice job on the leg presses


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Seated calf raises  ... gotta love 'em...
> Nice job on the leg presses


yep, seated calf raises rock 

I couldn't walk straight after this workout, lol....tomorrow should be fun


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2005)

10/24/05

bench press (ring finger on rings)
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3

incline bench press (pinkies on rings)
235 x 5
235 x 4

dips
BW+100 x 8
BW+115 x 6

close grip bench press
245 x 6
245 x 6

went back to a lower volume workout since I haven't been feeling too good lately, I feel a cold coming on   Funny how I haven't been sick in so so long and as soon as I start doing a little more volume in my workouts, I start to get sick.  Or , well maybe it's the crap weather we've been having in NY lately?  Who knows, but I went lower volume, heavy weights today and it went great.  With the higher volume I could not even attempt 245 on the close grips, but today I got them good.  And dips were great too, the 100 went up very easily, and the 115 felt pretty good too.

The key will be next week to see if this was a fluke or not with the lower volume switch....the bench presses felt good though, very tough, but not too bad.  Only problem is I still bench I guess, "bodybuilder style", however, I do incorporate the power lifting moves, like I tuck my shoulder blades back under me, and I really plant my feet on the ground.  I really don't arch my back, and I am sure my shoulders take the brunt of it, but I have a really developed chest so I can't complain too much


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2005)

Strong WO !!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Strong WO !!


thanks man!

how did the trap bar deads feel from the other day???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> thanks man!
> 
> how did the trap bar deads feel from the other day???



Awesome!!   I love throwing 4 plates on a side  .. There are not a lot of exercises that I can do that with   .. My back and glutes are still pretty sore


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Awesome!! I love throwing 4 plates on a side  .. There are not a lot of exercises that I can do that with  .. My back and glutes are still pretty sore


yeah, I guess that's pretty good on the ego, seeing 4 plates on a side, lol

I am getting close to 3 plates a side for bench press and when I get there, I will sure to be taking pictures!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2005)

10/25/05


oh man, crap workout today.  I was tired, feeling a little bit sick, just out of it, but I tried anyway, and the results showed, not so much in the weight I used, but in how the exercises felt.  It was definitely worse than last week's back workout, I could tell, the only positive was I went up 10 lbs on my deadlifts which was good, but everything else sucked.  Barbell rows? AWFUL.  So awful in fact that next week I might sub in db rows as I tried them at home and I think they're gonna be in next week.  didn't even do pullups today, I just wasn't feeling it, oh well, hopefully I fight off whatever I may be coming down with and don't get sick and go kick some ass next week.

sumo deadlifts
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3

neutral grip lat pulldowns
210 x 7
210 x 6

barbell rows (overhand grip)
225 x 6 (barely)
225 x 4.5--->ughhh

low pulley v-bar rows
240 x 6
240 x 6

and about 15 minutes later at home:
db rows
50 x 12
50 x 12
I just wanted to try them out, which is why I might go to these next week, the 50s are the heaviest I have at home and I was already shot or else I probably could have done sets of 25 with these dbs, lol


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2005)

10/26

15 minutes on the elliptical

then

decline crunches
bw+20 x 15
bw+20 x 15

lying leg raises
bw x 15
bw x 15
pretty much a rest day, hopefully will be feeling better and ready to go for the rest of the week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2005)

Congrats on adding weight to the sumos 

Get better man!!   Training sick sucks


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Congrats on adding weight to the sumos
> 
> Get better man!! Training sick sucks


sure does... 

I can deal with a stuffy nose, or a sore throat or even a cough, but when it just zaps the energy out of you and you just feel weak and exhausted, that's what I can't stand and that's what happened the other day, so I managed a half assed workout--still not terrible, but not as good as if I was well.

So far today I feel alright, we'll see what happens after a long day of work if my feelings about today are the same, lol


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2005)

10/27

db shoulder press
85 x 8 PR!
85 x 6

upright rows
125 x 7
125 x 6

reverse flies
35 x 8
35 x 8

side laterals
35 x 10
35 x 8

db hammer curls on preacher bench
55 x 8 PR!
55 x 6

1 arm db tricep overhead ext
30 x 8
30 x 8
--this was more of an experiment or a rehab attempt on my bad elbows. Even this puny weight hurt the backs of my elbows on both arms. I wonder if just doing this exercise lightly and repping it out will help to possibly heal any damage I may have done back there? What sucks is I used to use 60lb dbs to do these with one arm, so to use half sucks, but oh well, at least I can still bench without too much discomfort  

2 PRs today, not too shabby, the 85 x 8 db press was awesome. I really want to do the 90s but I have a confession to make---I can't lift them up on my own     . Yeah yeah whatever, let's see you guys do it, lol. Maybe I will do it when I can get some help, but soon I will be over 10 reps with the 85s and I really don't want to go that high, so who knows, we'll see what happens.

The hammer curls on the preacher bench are my new favorite exercise, they are so cool to do, and really hit your biceps in a unique way. It gets the outer side of the bicep quite well, something not a lot of exercises can do and I really feel it can significantly improve your biceps all by itself. I also realized how much stronger my left arm really is (I am lefty)--3 more reps after the right arm was toast on the second set and possibly more, but I stopped.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice PRs!!

   Here's a tip - keep those confessions about not being about to get it up to yourself      LOL   ..... Just kidding....hahaha...It's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice PRs!!
> 
> Here's a tip - keep those confessions about not being about to get it up to yourself  LOL ..... Just kidding....hahaha...It's FRIDAY!!!!


yep, yep, I was waiting for the "can't get it up" jokes to start pouring in, here we go  

Now if I had a female spotter would it be ok to use her help to get it up?  Do we all agree that that is ok??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> yep, yep, I was waiting for the "can't get it up" jokes to start pouring in, here we go
> 
> Now if I had a female spotter would it be ok to use her help to get it up?  Do we all agree that that is ok??



All these guys agree  .. haha


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> All these guys agree .. haha


LMFAO!!!

that was the funniest thing I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 28, 2005)

10/28

LEGS

Squats
285 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 3

Leg Press
500 x 7
500 x 6

SLDL
215 x 7
215 x 8

Seated Calf Raises
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> LMFAO!!!
> 
> that was the funniest thing I've ever seen!!!!



Yeah - I was laughing the whole time ......  haha

It looks like you are moving up on your exercises every week


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 28, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Yeah - I was laughing the whole time ...... haha
> 
> It looks like you are moving up on your exercises every week


so far so good...I am waiting to hit the inevitable brick wall sometime soon


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2005)

Where are the workouts ???


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2005)

ah still here, had a busy last couple of days, besides feeling like shit lately, haven't had time to come on here and post, hopefully things will be easing out as tomorrow is Friday, thank God.

here is today's workout, a little different than usual:
11/3

db shoulder presses
85 x 8
75 x 10
65 x 10

upright rows
125 x 7
105 x 10
85 x 13

db reverse flies
40 x 8
30 x 13
20 x 16

db power cleans (for practice lifting weight to db press)
65=3 x 3
70=3 x 3
75=3 x 3

I am thinking I might abandon all isolation exercises and just stick to compounds for a while. I actually find when I try to do an isolation exercise heavy that it knocks the crap out of me, a lot more than compounds believe it or not.

So my tricep workout will consist of pressing movements on mondays and my biceps workout will consist of pulling movements on tuesdays. the beauty is doing shoulder presses and upright rows hits the arms a bit, so I am still getting some work on them on thursdays. its just time for a change and this is change #1. Change #2 will be to incorporate some olympic lifts into my routine just for a change of pace and besides, I think they will add some fun into what has become a stale routine for me I believe.

what are some olympic lifts I can try besides power cleans? Bear in mind I have bad flexibility in my wrists, so that my hinder me a bit and bad elbows as well. And recommendations?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2005)

here are my other workouts from this week, just to catch up.  Had a bad bench pressing experience on monday which might convince me to alter my entire chest day workout, who knows.  I wound up hurting my shoulder pretty good, it is ok now, but I assume when I go to try the exercise again, it will act up again, so I think I need to stay away from regular benching for a couple of weeks, we'll see.

10/31

bench press
290 x 3
290 x 3
stopped before planned 3rd set due to shoulder pain.  if i continue the bench press starting next week i am gonna drop the weight and do a pyramid scheme rather than these 3 rep sets.  290 is nice and i feel real good that i can do it and 300 for reps was a goal of mine and i am so close, but if i injure myself doing it, then what's the point?? 

incline bench press
235 x 6
235 x 4
will do a pyramid on these and everything else starting next week  

dips
BW+115 x 6
BW+90 x 9
BW+45 x 12
obviously one of my best exercises.  BTW I weigh about 200lbs

close grip bench press
250 x 4
225 x 6
205 x 6.5
arms were shot at this point


11/1

pullups
BW+30 x 6
BW+15 x 7
BW x 8

yates rows
225 x 7
205 x 8
185 x 11

chinups
BW+30 x 5
BW+15 x 7
BW x 8

low cable v bar rows
240 x 6
210 x 10
180 x 11

chest supported t-bar row
90 x 8

just wanted to get in some extra back work as i am making it a priority for now.  my pushing is too much stronger than my pulling, so i need to even this out a little bit  
i am also dropping deadlifts for now, I think it is just too much for me to do deads and squats in the same week.  i feel very tired lately and run down and i have been getting sick the past couple of weeks.  i have stiff leg deads on leg day, so i at least have those, and i am gonna start doing power cleans i think, so that will be a good trap workout that the deads can give me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

Smart move by stopping your bench.   You have to listen to your body.

Your lifts are looking great to me


----------



## bludevil (Nov 4, 2005)

Man, you got some awesome push strength. work-outs look good


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2005)

11/7/05


getting tired of the heavy weights all the time, so I am thinking of going higher volume and less days per week.  Maybe just m/w/f and go back to my horizontal push/pull, vertical push/pull, lower, lower split and just alternate between the 3 days.  My recovery is just terrible lately, gotta change something.

horizontal push/pull

db bench press
115 x 6
100 x 8
85 x 9

Yates Rows
225 x 6
205 x 9
185 x 12

inclined smith machine presses
(actual weight on bar, not including bar)
180 x 7
160 x 9
140 x 10

t-bar rows
115 x 11 (too light for first set, 3 plates next week)
115 x 8
90 x 11

close grip bench press
225 x 8
205 x 8
185 x 7

shaking, exhausted, thank you good night, going home to lay on the couch!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> 11/7/05
> 
> 
> getting tired of the heavy weights all the time, so I am thinking of going higher volume and less days per week.  Maybe just m/w/f and go back to my horizontal push/pull, vertical push/pull, lower, lower split and just alternate between the 3 days.  My recovery is just terrible lately, gotta change something.
> ...



After that workout .. you deserve it    I'll be looking to see what kind of exercises you'll be doing


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2005)

yeah, I do deserve it, lol.  That was probably the most reps I have done in a very long time in one workout, coming from my max-ot, low rep heavy weight routines for the past couple of years, so yeah, these higher volume workouts kick my ass.  I like doing these types of sets though, as I still get a strength component with a heavy first set, but then on the last couple of sets with the lower weight, I really get to feel the exercise and the muscles working, and since I am already tired from the first heavy set, I can get away with medium reps with that lighter weight and *hopefully* it will still do the job


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2005)

11/8 = Lower body, hamstring focus

good mornings
155 x 7
135 x 9
115 x 10

going easy on these, pretty much the first time I have done them. I still don't know if I 'm doing them right though, I seem to feel it more in the lower back then the hams, I guess I just need to practice and work on the hamstring form a little more, so long as my lower back doesn't crap out first. It is pretty shot right now.

freeweight leg extension machine
135 x 6
90 x 10
90 x 10
first time doing these in a long time too. had no idea where to put the weight, so i used a best guess

SLDL
205 x 8
185 x 9
165 x 7
low back just completely shot after these, couldn't even rack the plates when I was done, just holding the 10lb plates hurt my low back! Low back was rediculously pumped at this point, uncomfortably pumped in a way.

seated freeweight calf raise
140 x 10
135 x 8
125 x 11

db side laterals
30 x 9
25 x 10
20 x 10
very slow, deliberate reps, shoulders killed afterwards

decline crunches
+25 behind head x 6
+15 behind head x 10
+10 behind head x 7
completely wiped at this point, hardly could get off the bench!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 10, 2005)

11/10

another day another killer workout, my workouts lately have been a lot more intense than before and I come home wiped out, but overall I am noticing some nice changes in my physique, I hope to get some pictures up soon, as soon as I get my camera fixed.

pullups
BW+30 x 7 PR!
BW+15 x 7
BW x 8
these were slightly wider than shoulder width.

db shoulder presses
90 x 6 PR!
80 x 7
70 x 7
got my 90s up finally, power cleaned them right into position, pretty easily actually, I thought it would be worse

upright rows
125 x 8 PR!
110x 7
95 x 8

dips
BW+115 x 8 PR!
BW+90 x 8
BW+50 x 10
awesome! Pain in right shoulder/chest area, but I concentrated and fought through it for the PR.

chinups
BW+30 x 6 PR!
BW+15 x 8
BW x 9

smashed PRs all over the place with this workout. I think I have earned a nice night of crashing on the couch with a big plate of chicken and rice and watch the Rangers try to win two in a row tonight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice job today S20!!  Gotta like a lot of PRs     The me - the dips are the most impressive.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job today S20!! Gotta like a lot of PRs  The me - the dips are the most impressive.


Thanks man!  Actually I was most impressed with the db presses cause to me 90lb'ers are pretty damn hard to do--pretty soon I'll be up to the 100s


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Are you still "crashed on the couch with some chicken"  --  haha

Where's the workouts ???


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Are you still "crashed on the couch with some chicken" -- haha
> 
> Where's the workouts ???


  

I know I've been getting a bit lazy with the posting, too much crap going on around my house every night, I haven't had the chance to sit and post. I;m getting ready to start putting a new bathroom in the house, plus I just had to run electric in my kitchen for a new microwave, ugh, whatever, I will try my best to post, as I know my workouts are a source of inspiration to all those who read them!  

11/14/05

upper horizontal

*Yates Rows*
230 x 7 PR
210 x 9
195 x 9
Felt really strong on these, maybe cause I did them first this week?  Who knows, but the 230 was flying up

*Flat DB Press*
115 x 8 PR!
100 x 9
85 x 8
Had some trouble on these, and I was thinking about trying 125 dbs today, that probably wouldn't have been a good idea, lol. My gym sucks, the dbs only go up in 10pound increments over 100 lbs, so after 115 it's 125. That is quite a large jump, I wonder if I can even get them into position?? I am sure I could press them at least a few times, but I would be worried about breaking my face just getting them into position. I think I will try to go to 10 reps with the 115s in this case just to be sure.

*Incline Smith Press (Weight on the bar only)*
190 x 7
170 x 8
150 x 8
I don't care what you say about the smith machine, when your only other incline option is dbs or a 45 degree bench, this is the next best thing. I can adjust the bench to about 30 degrees and I really like this movement. It saves my shoulders and tris a bit and focuses directly on the chest, since the bar is supported. In this long workout, I need to cut corners somewhere ya know? 

*Chest supported t-bar rows*
135 x 7
125 x 7
115 x 7
Very happy to get 3 plates on this one...pull strength is catching up, slowly to pull strength.

*close grip bench press*
235 x 6
215 x 7
Like I said, my tris aren't shot by the end, so I can put up decent weight on this movement even though it is at the end of a looooooong workout.

pleased with this workout, went up on most sets, glad about that, strength must be going up. I think it's time to start eating more calories however, during the middle of the day, I just am too hungry too many times, so it's time to up the calories a bit...might as well go for some more size while I'm at it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting - now I can sleep better  

Good lifts again!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2005)

well I am glad I can contribute to your health and well being by helping you get a good night's sleep!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 15, 2005)

115 x 8 DB Press is very impressive. Your complaining about your gym because theirs 10lb increments after 100. My gym only goes up to 100lb dbs  
I would find another gym but it's the gym offered through us from work and I get a huge discount ($60 a year).


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> 115 x 8 DB Press is very impressive. Your complaining about your gym because theirs 10lb increments after 100. My gym only goes up to 100lb dbs
> I would find another gym but it's the gym offered through us from work and I get a huge discount ($60 a year).


Yeah ok, I'll give you that one--my old gym only went up to 100lbs too, and it was a world Gym...you would think a big "chain" gym like that would have the proper equipment.  I mean really, if you think about it, 100lbs isn't that much, people bench press upper 200lbs all the time which would equate to low 100s dbs, so yeah for variety's sake, why not have them?  How much can they cost a huge gym, ya know?

The only bad thing about my situation is that you get all excited your db press is going up, then you have to face the reality that you either have to make a 10 pound jump per arm, which at those weights is a HUGE deal, or you stop doing them and switch back to barbell (which I am not doing right now since I hurt my shoulder--dbs are the perfect remedy) or you rep out the highest weight you have or can lift into position for x amount of times, but I really don't wanna be doing the 115s for like 15 reps, that's a little counterproductive


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Yeah ok, I'll give you that one--my old gym only went up to 100lbs too, and it was a world Gym...you would think a big "chain" gym like that would have the proper equipment.  I mean really, if you think about it, 100lbs isn't that much, people bench press upper 200lbs all the time which would equate to low 100s dbs, so yeah for variety's sake, why not have them?  How much can they cost a huge gym, ya know?
> 
> The only bad thing about my situation is that you get all excited your db press is going up, then you have to face the reality that you either have to make a 10 pound jump per arm, which at those weights is a HUGE deal, or you stop doing them and switch back to barbell (which I am not doing right now since I hurt my shoulder--dbs are the perfect remedy) or you rep out the highest weight you have or can lift into position for x amount of times, but I really don't wanna be doing the 115s for like 15 reps, that's a little counterproductive



Just bring some duck tape to the gym and attach a 5 lb'er


----------



## bludevil (Nov 15, 2005)

u can't beat duck tape


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2005)

do people really do that?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2005)

11/15

*SLDL
*225 x 7
205 x 8
185 x 6
First 2 sets felt good, lower back was fried, but the third set just did me in. maybe my form sucks, but when I do these, my back gets destroyed during the workout, yet my hammies feel nothing, but the next day my hammies are sore as hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Leg Press
*510 x 6
450 x 8
360 x 8

*Leg Press Calf Raise*
360 x 10
360 x 9
360 x 9
Went too light for the first set, which threw everything else off, oh well

*Decline crunches*
BW+25 behind head x 8
BW+20 behind head x 8
BW+10 behind head x 9

My lower back is gonna feel this one in the morning


----------



## bludevil (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice job Stu, your right, hates to be you getting out of bed tomorrow morning


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2005)

11/17

upper vertical exercises

pullups
BW+35 x 4  
BW+15 x 8
BW+5 x 6
very disappointed in these pullups today...did much better last week...maybe pullups really just aren't for me?? I go up consistently in every exercise except these...oh well

DB Shoulder Press
90 x 7
80 x 8
70 x 8
these made up for the pullups

DB Upright Rows
55 x 6
45 x 8
35 x 10
wanted to change it up a bit to try and save the shoulder a bit. Felt good, no shoulder pain or wrist pain at all.

Dips
BW+120 x 6
BW+95 x 8
BW+70 x 8
What can I say other than, WOW, these were great--felt strong and really felt it in my chest a lot today rather than all in my tris, which is what I want  

Chinups
BW + 35 x 6
BW+20 x 7
These felt good--a lot better than the other pullups--maybe I will go with these first next time and work on getting chins really strong, and ditch the pullups


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2005)

question for anyone who cares to answer....I have been doing 3 sets per exercise lately, doing a reverse pyramid type scheme, where I drop the weight on each subsequent set to get to a certain rep range.


anyway, do you think it is hurting or helping me to do 3 sets as opposed to 2?  What do I gain by doing the third set, and what would I lose by only doing 2 sets? Or what do I gain by only doing 2 sets and what am I losing by doing the third set?

all comments welcome!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2005)

11/18

Trap Bar Deadlifts
300 x 6
275 x 7
OK--I know it was with the trap bar, but hey, I've never lifted anything off the ground that was 300 pounds, especially for 6 reps, so I was pleased with that. I don't plan on competing, so I think I will use the trap bar for deads from now on---it's easier for me to assume the position for these, than for regular or even sumo deads, I guess it's a more natural position?

Hamstring Curls
160 x 7
130 x 8

Seated freeweight Calf Raise
150 x 7
125 x 9

decline crunches
BW+35 plate behind head x 4
BW+20 behind head x 10

Short workout set wise, but good since I am not too exhausted right now. Will probably drop the third set on all my exercises going forward. I have to remember the log book is the sign of a good workout, not how pumped I am or how much I sweat. As long as my numbers go up doing 2 sets, that should be the way to go


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> question for anyone who cares to answer....I have been doing 3 sets per exercise lately, doing a reverse pyramid type scheme, where I drop the weight on each subsequent set to get to a certain rep range.
> 
> 
> anyway, do you think it is hurting or helping me to do 3 sets as opposed to 2?  What do I gain by doing the third set, and what would I lose by only doing 2 sets? Or what do I gain by only doing 2 sets and what am I losing by doing the third set?
> ...



I'd rather do two sets of more exercises


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> 11/18
> 
> Trap Bar Deadlifts
> 300 x 6
> ...



I like the Trap Bar Deads too!!   

You are making a good choice to do 2 sets rather than 3      I wouldn't give up on your pullups  -  You are making gains


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2005)

11/21

word of the day is terrible....

went to the gym feeling fine, but after doing just 2 sets of barbell rows, I just stopped the workout and left. I had no motivation to continue, and I just felt like I had no energy for some reason. I felt fine all day, but the gym was just not the place to be today. I get one of these days around once a month, so hopefully I am in the clear for another month, lol

It's the days like these that make me want to try something new and I've decided to try an HIT type routine that I've come up with. Everyone else is trying it, maybe it's just what I need, I am sure I have been overtraining, so the fewer sets might help---we'll see.

Anyway here goes the routine. M-W-F and I will alternate between 2 routines.

Chest/Shoulders/Back
flat db press
Db shoulder press + (SS) upright rows
Dips + (DS) BW Dips
Chins + (DS) BW Chins + (SS) Lat Pulldowns
T-Bar Rows + (SS) Cable Rows
DB Shrugs + (SS) rear laterals

Lower body/Arms
Deadlifts 
Leg Press 
Good Mornings + (SS) hamstring curls 
Decline crunches + (DS) BW Decline Crunches 
Seated calf raise + (SS) Leg Press Calf Raise 
Close grip bench press + (SS) Tri pushdowns 
Barbell curls + (SS) hammer curls

Haven't decided on rep ranges yet, I will just play it by ear and see how it goes I guess. since it is only one set is it better to lean toward lower reps or higher reps? 

Anyway, I am hoping that this will work out for me, since it is something I have never tried before. I only hope I can muster enough intensity to make it work, hopefully, some of the drop sets and super sets will help that, and maybe, just maybe we will see if I have been overtraining or not...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> 11/21
> 
> word of the day is terrible....
> 
> ...



Looks good.....Are you doing 1 set only ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks good.....Are you doing 1 set only ?


that's what I'm leaning towards, I just don't know what kind of rep range to use if I only do one set....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2005)

I've read 8-12 reps.     I like doing Rest Pause Sets so I go up to about 15-20 reps.   Once I reach 20 reps I'll increase the weights.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

Brother Stewart, Hope you don't mind me droppin by!!! Welcome to HIT, you have put up some HUGE numbers in here my Friend!!! My hats off to you!!!
For rep ranges I would suggest:
Uppers 8-12
Lowers 12-15
But you can also do what I am currently doing
All bodyparts 6-8 (From Mentzers new book)
I really like your split too, I have been working on a couple different ones, and that is one of them, I call it the Torso/Limbs split!!!
Sorry to ramble on, welcome to HIT, if there is anything I can help you with, let me know, and I'll do my best!!!


----------

